

Ad networks curated by publishers:  quality ads, less clutter. Thoughts? - drivingsouth
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/06/21/influads-launches-its-crowd-sourced-ad-network-to-try-and-de-clutter-the-web/
Yesterday Techcrunch reported about InfluAds, my startup. Our objective is to democratize the way quality advertising through a simple ad presence can happen.&#60;p&#62;To do that we decided to allow Publishers, who benefit the most out of it, to take the lead and work on the development and curation of each Ad Network. We are also topic agnostic and decided to allow anyone to create any kind of topic, as long as quality is a prime concern.&#60;p&#62;What do you think? Would it work?
======
andr3
I find myself treating influads ads as content in the websites I find them...
and that's gotta mean something.

In the end, and for future projects, I'd definitely be interested in trying
out these alternatives... Google is spitting on our peripheral markets. It's a
known fact that the most willing to pay for ads aren't the most valuable, we
know that from the amount of ringtone-selling-companies to fart-machine-apps
stuff we see being delivered by google's network.

I say it's time for companies to help each other by joining a marketplace
where their ads are treated as valuable inventory. They know their ads won't
share space with fart-machine-apps and alike.

I like this tiny change, both as a developer and a user.

------
decadentcactus
I'd like this, at least to try it out. I haven't had a problem with ads on
sites if they blend in well, aren't obnoxiously ugly or jarring. My plan was
to go with something like buysellads and just be picky with what I'd allow on
the site. I assume this would be automated and I could rely on them being
higher than average quality while still being relevant? Could be interesting
to try.

------
drivingsouth
Would love to have the thoughts of the HN community. Cheers

